# Achat d'iPhone 4 d'occasion reconditionné



## mara des bois (21 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais passer au smartphone, mais question budget (200 euros maxi) ça désigne mon choix : iPhone 4 ou 4S (à voir), idéalement 64 go ou 32.
J'en ai vu sur des sites comme Fnac marketplace, macway ou encore (je ne connais pas) : backmarket.
Ils proposent des iPhone normalement contrôlés, et remis en état. Backmarket propose 6 mois de garantie.
J'ai lu ici et là que souvent la batterie pose problème. Je peux envisager d'en acheter une nouvelle peut-être.
J'aimerais avoir des avis sur ce type d'achat, conseils éventuels et si ces sites sont fiables. Je connais macway mais pas pour ces produits là.

Merci !


----------



## iphone5stiti (21 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Je te déconseille à ce jour l'achat d'un iPhone 4 ou 4s ! Il n'y a plus de mise à jour disponible et les applications vont vite devenir obsolète, en plus de ça tu vas avoir un téléphone presque inutilisable de part la lenteur ...
Le meilleur compromis à ce jour et que je conseillerai serai l'iPhone 5.
Après je te dis ce que j'en pense libre à toi de faire ce que tu veux 
Pour les sites je ne les ai jamais testé donc ça sera délicat mais fait attention même à le payer un peu plus cher adresse toi à des " vrais pro " du reconditionnement, à savoir de toute façon que les pièces changeaient dans l'iPhone ne sont que des contrefaçons...

PS: tu as des iPhones 5 32go dans les 200$ sur le site de la Fnac


----------



## mara des bois (21 Juillet 2016)

En regardant un peu sur le net, j'ai vu pas mal d'avis négatifs sur l'iphone 5, au sujet d'une surchauffe excessive, entre autres. Du coup, et en plus du budget, le 4 me paraissait mieux.
Effectivement si j'investis 200 euros, c'est pour pouvoir m'en servir le plus longtemps possible, je consomme très peu de téléphone, donc côté opérateur, rien à espérer en offre de changement de téléphone.
Tu parles de lenteur concernant l'iphone 4: mais à cause de quoi en fait ? Je connais peu le sujet donc j'essaie de me faire une idée.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2016)

Oublie l'iPhone 4  les mises a jours d'Apple ne sont plus disponible 

regarde sur un 5S le 5 arrivant aussi en fin de vie


----------



## iphone5stiti (21 Juillet 2016)

mara des bois a dit:


> En regardant un peu sur le net, j'ai vu pas mal d'avis négatifs sur l'iphone 5, au sujet d'une surchauffe excessive, entre autres. Du coup, et en plus du budget, le 4 me paraissait mieux.
> Effectivement si j'investis 200 euros, c'est pour pouvoir m'en servir le plus longtemps possible, je consomme très peu de téléphone, donc côté opérateur, rien à espérer en offre de changement de téléphone.
> Tu parles de lenteur concernant l'iphone 4: mais à cause de quoi en fait ? Je connais peu le sujet donc j'essaie de me faire une idée.


Tu fais bien le forum est la pour ça ! 
Tout simplement que le 4 n'a pas plus de mise à jour depuis plus de 2 ans et que les applications ne fonctionnent plus ( plus compatible avec l'OS ) 
Après si tu comptes garder quelques années ton iPhone prend au "minimum" le 5 ( compatible dernier OS, compatible Apple Watch, 4G .. ) et surtout bien plus grand et plus agréable. 
Ce que je peux te conseiller s'est d'attendre si tu en as la possibilité septembre car avec la sortie du nouveau modèle le prix des iPhone 5, 5S, 6, 6S vont baisser


----------



## mara des bois (27 Juillet 2017)

Merci pour vos réponses (je reviens bien tard sur le fil !).
Du coup je n'ai pas passé le pas… Et je vais me lancer très bientôt pour - je pense - un Samsung A3 2017 qui est dit compatible en synchro mac, ou bien un LG X Power2. Je n'aurai pas le budget pour renouveler souvent mon téléphone portable, je ne sais pas si c'est un bon choix, mais il me faut un DAS sous 0,5, un appareil photo pas trop mal, et une bonne autonomie, ce sont mes critères premiers, pour un budget de 200 euros pas beaucoup plus. Finalement je crois que l'iPhone est trop haut de gamme pour mon usage et ma bourse.


----------



## robin68 (28 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

En ce moment il y a justement sur BackMarket des 5s à moins de 200€ si cela t'intéresse, voici le lien si jamais : https://www.backmarket.fr/iphone-5s...bloque-tout-operateur-pas-cher/1224.html#?l=3

C'est encore un bon mobile actuellement dans la course et en plus avec Touch ID, qui est quand même un gros plus pour moi


----------



## Pascal Funk (28 Juillet 2017)

Je confirme : 4 achats d'iPhone sur Back Market.
Equipe au top (coolitude,temps de réaction,FB et Twitter) et matos top aussi ( si grade haut de reconditionnement)
Va faire un tour sur leur Facebook,j'y ai laissé un mot aujourd'hui


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2017)

Parfois il vaut mieux partir sur une autre marque quand on peut pas.

Après si vraiment tu veux le conserver un moment, même le 5S est pas forcément un bon choix. Il aurait fallu que tu puisses partir sur un SE, au moins tu as une partie photo très correcte, et il supportera encore pas mal d'OS avec ses specs (celles du 6S grosso modo).


----------



## daffyb (29 Juillet 2017)

Si tu prends un iPhone 4 ou 4S alors part du principe que ce n'est que pour téléphoner et envoyer des SMS.
Comme ce n'est pas ce que tu comptes faire, je plussoie avec les avis ci-dessus. iPhone SE minimum si tu veux le garder et avoir une utilisation de type smartphone et pas téléphone.


----------



## daffyb (29 Juillet 2017)

un iPhone 4 ne devrait pas couter plus de 50€ si les gens étaient honnêtes.


----------



## Locke (29 Juillet 2017)

Et encore, vu l'âge d'un iPhone 4, dans quel état est la batterie ? J'en ai encore un en tant que collector, mais j'avoue que si je devais le charger que ce serait la loterie sur son fonctionnement.


----------



## jean512 (19 Août 2017)

Le 5/5c est clairement en fin de vie (j'en ai un toujours), aujourd'hui c'est 5s minimum qui devrait lui aussi rendre l'âme dans 1 an.
Donc aujourd'hui c'est vraiment 5S minimum, le 6 étant je pense le meilleur compromis.


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2017)

Le 5S est mieux que le 6, config plus récente, et robustesse. Perso je ne peux que déconseiller le 6 après plus de deux ans de ce modèle ... Prendre le 6S à la place.


----------



## jean512 (22 Août 2017)

N'importe quoi comment tu peux dire que le 5S est plus récent que le 6 ?????????????????????????? WTF


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2017)

Le SE pardon ! Ils se ressemblent tellement, et c'est un SE qu'on a en plus du 6 ... Le minimum pour durer quelques années c'est le SE, pas le S. A9 et 2 Go de RAM. Les 1 Go de RAM vont être très vite obsolètes ...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2017)

pour répondre a la question

oubliez le 4S


----------



## lastnero (23 Août 2017)

Hello,

Si c'est toujours d'actualité, tu peux peut être regarder les iphone reconditionnés dans d'autres pays. Les prix ne sont pas du tout les même !

J'ai acheté un iphone 6, il y a 1 mois sur le fameux Aliexpress. C'est un site chinois qui regroupe des vendeurs. on y trouve de tout y compris de la contre-façon.

Mais avec une recherche iphone 6, en classant les vendeurs par note et transaction, tu tomberas sur des vendeurs qui en vendent avec plus de 5000 transactions et plus de 95% de satisfaction. Je me suis lancé, pour un peu plus de 200€, j'ai mon iphone 6, je ne suis pas déçu. Les modèles 5 (5s / 5c / 5) sont encore moins cher.

Après, il s'agit d'iphone reconditionnés. De ce que je peux dire sur l'iphone que j'ai reçu, c'est que c'est bien un vrai Iphone, tournant bien sur IOS, avec un numéro de série valide et débloqué Icloud. Par contre, il me semble que la coque et l'écran ne sont pas d'origine (ils ont été remplacés par des neuf mais qui ne sont pas des originaux apple, donc d'une qualité un peu moindre). En gros l'intérieur est bien apple, pas l'extérieur. Mais pour le prix, j'en suis extrêmement satisfait !


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2017)

Si l'alliage de ton 6 chinois est encore plus mauvais que celui du vrai 6 qui est pas terrible, oula ...


----------



## lastnero (23 Août 2017)

Effectivement ^^ J'ai pas testé la résistance de ce dernier !


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2017)

lastnero a dit:


> Après, il s'agit d'iphone reconditionnés.


Un reconditionnement basique fait par eux, par une légère cosmétique visuelle, mais surement pas fait par Apple, d'ou le fait que tu constates...


lastnero a dit:


> Par contre, il me semble que la coque et l'écran ne sont pas d'origine (ils ont été remplacés par des neuf mais qui ne sont pas des originaux apple, donc d'une qualité un peu moindre)


----------



## jean512 (23 Août 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Si l'alliage de ton 6 chinois est encore plus mauvais que celui du vrai 6 qui est pas terrible, oula ...



il suffit d'être assez intelligent pour ne pas s'assoir dessus et aucun problème de chassis... (j'ai eu l'iphone 6)


----------



## jean512 (23 Août 2017)

Après pour le reconditionnement sur aliexpress j'ai une petite expérience (4x iPhone 5C et 1x iPhone 5s) :

J'ai un iPhone 5C qui avait un problème technique : très mauvaise qualité audio lors d'un appel GSM. (changement du micro etc mais rien à faire le problème ne venait pas du micro).
Les autres iPhone 5C ça allait au début mais avec le temps aujourd'hui ils bug au niveau du tactile et c'est assez gênant. J'ai changé des écrans mais ça reste pareil, je pense que le problème est plus liée au modèle qui est ancien, car j'ai testé un 5C acheté neuf en France et il avait quelque bug aussi.

Concernant le 5S il n'a aucun problème depuis 1 an et demi.

Donc en gros le reconditionnement tu as des chances de tomber sur un modèle qui à un petit défaut. Mais si tu tombe sur un modèle qui n'a aucun problème comme le 5S que j'ai eu alors la c'est Bingo !


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2017)

jean512 a dit:


> il suffit d'être assez intelligent pour ne pas s'assoir dessus et aucun problème de chassis... (j'ai eu l'iphone 6)



Je ne me suis jamais assis dessus, et je prend soin de tout mon matos Apple depuis des décennies, coques, protections, etc ... (et c'est au moins mon dixième téléphone ...). Là c'est typiquement une qualité de fabrication de m.... !


----------



## jean512 (23 Août 2017)

comment tu as fait alors pour le plier ? car bon j'ai mis un peu de pression avec les mains et ça ne bouge pas comme ça.

Concernant la question de l'auteur : perso je rajouterai 20€ (donc budget de 220€) et je prendrais un iPhone SE sur aliexpress avec un paiement par PayPal de façon à pouvoir renvoyer gratuitement le téléphone s'il y a un problème (PayPal rembourse jusqu'a 30€ les frais de retour)


----------



## Michael003 (23 Août 2017)

Je suis du même avis que jean, le SE est un très bon compromis au niveau rapport qualité/prix


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Août 2017)

jean512 a dit:


> comment tu as fait alors pour le plier ? car bon j'ai mis un peu de pression avec les mains et ça ne bouge pas comme ça.



Pour mon iPhone 6: après deux ans de transport dans les poches avant, malgré l'étui (et tout le soin apporté) il s'est légèrement plié. Mais il s'agit d'un des premiers, acheté à sa sortie. Je me demande si le chassis n'a pas été amélioré, car sinon il y en auraient beaucoup plus dans cet état.


----------



## mara des bois (15 Septembre 2017)

Je ne m'attendais pas à tant de réponses !
Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils et avis.

Je n'ai pas encore changé mon téléphone, parce qu'on fait changer notre abonnement box et que du coup je peux avoir un abonnement un peu plus "gros"  pour pas beaucoup plus (je fais partie des 3 ou 4 Français clients Orange qui ont gardé l'antique abonnement _compte mobile Ola_... ). Donc c'est pour très bientôt mais pas encore fait.
Mon petit Samsung C3300K a décidé que c'était bientôt son heure, la batterie en tout cas, car il s'éteint sans prévenir même en communication et se recharge en 10/15 minutes (donc pas beaucoup je pense).
Bref, le moment approche.

On n'en parle pas beaucoup mais le DAS me semble pourtant un critère primordial de choix. Il est dit (je n'ai plus les sources en tête) que le taux de 0,5 est un maximum admissible, bien qu'en dessous du seuil légal de 2.
Et à ce titre, les iPhone sont quand même mal placés, puisqu'autour de 0,9 en général, en tout cas les générations précédentes.
Et puis l'obsolescence rapide des systèmes me dérange déjà pas mal avec le Mac, si le téléphone s'y met aussi...

Je vois que l'iPhone SE a un DAS vers 0,7 et une autonomie autour de 240 heures en veille.
Ceci étant dit, donc, je pense pencher vers le Samsung Galaxy A3 2017 (DAS 0.349 W/Kg) ou peut-être le LG X Power2 (DAS 0.519 W/Kg) et sa grosse batterie, chose que j'apprécie particulièrement (4500 mAh, 700 heures d'autonomie annoncée en veille tout de même).

Ce que j'ai un peu plus de mal à apprécier, c'est la qualité des photos qu'ils fournissent : 13 Mpx en principal. J'ai consulté les quelques comparatifs, et sur le X Power, le LG a plutôt un rendu qui ne semble pas trop trop mauvais et c'est un point important.
Dommage que les comparatifs photos ne soient pas un peu plus nourris pour le Galaxy A3.


----------

